# Howdy folks



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello all!

I am a vet in Scotland and have had a long-standing desire to have a cage of mice after seeing some many years previously! Having recently treated some that interest has been re-awakened! So bring on the mousies!

Off now to peruse the forums 

Kallan


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Enjoy looking at the pictures!! I know I do! hehe

Nice to meetcha!

Willow xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

We have pictures? *runs to see*


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum :welcome1 
Loads of photo's and friendly helpful advice on here.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello there how exciting you can be the forums very own ''THE DOCTOR'' our Meece Doc :lol: :lol:

Huge welcome to you


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Kallan, and welcome


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Jammy said:


> Hello there how exciting you can be the forums very own ''THE DOCTOR'' our Meece Doc :lol: :lol:


Yeah, my current mouse vet knowledge is pretty slim - I know what drugs I can use and basic diseases but hopefully I can learn more once I get my own! :lol:


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

welcome to the forum woo hoo finally another Scott :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

